# Illegal bypass



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Ow many of you are dealing with illegal bypasses. Im on my second one this month. Question is. When I'm quoting them. I'm adding a few hours to crawl throughout the attic and under house verifying there are no other compromises in the wiring. I went to a quote Friday and I got there just as another electrician was quoting the job. He got his ladder out and wound up crawling up and in the attic to check all the wiring. He told the HO everything looked good. Kinda shocked me, I mean I try to keep my estimate times as low as possible. How do you guys handle them?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

doublejelectric said:


> Ow many of you are dealing with illegal bypasses. Im on my second one this month. Question is. When I'm quoting them. I'm adding a few hours to crawl throughout the attic and under house verifying there are no other compromises in the wiring. I went to a quote Friday and I got there just as another electrician was quoting the job. He got his ladder out and wound up crawling up and in the attic to check all the wiring. He told the HO everything looked good. Kinda shocked me, I mean I try to keep my estimate times as low as possible. How do you guys handle them?


One would think the HO would a least spread out the folks giving estimates so they don't bump into each other.

If I even bothered to give an estimate it would have to have all sorts of disclaimers in case I missed something or had to make a court appearance.


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

what is an illegal bypasses?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe when a brain surgeon does a heart bypass surgery?


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

hooch said:


> what is an illegal bypasses?


When they cut open the conduit or back of the panel and tap onto the feeders before the meter.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So your asking how we quote installing an illegal bypass? :laughing:


Too chicken chit for me, I'm into mortgage derivatives and wholesale lobbying.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

What am I reading here? :001_huh:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Price out a new service and then T &M to refeed illegal circuits. Only did one in my life and it was the house I lived in.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> So your asking how we quote installing an illegal bypass? :laughing:





MTW said:


> What am I reading here? :001_huh:


I can't figure out if the OP is asking about fixing an illegal bypass or installing one. 

If he's taking about installing one I don't know why this thread is still open. Perfectly good threads get vaporized, yet one asking about installing an illegal service stays open. It's baffling. 

I think the op needs to clarify the question.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Come on, really? Why would I install an illegal bypass. I've had seven calls for illegals bypasses in the last few months. The one I'm quoting today the utility is requiring the flush mount can be gutted and made into a box and a surface mount can installed with surface mount conduit.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

doublejelectric said:


> Come on, really? Why would I install an illegal bypass. I've had seven calls for illegals bypasses in the last few months. The one I'm quoting today the utility is requiring the flush mount can be gutted and made into a box and a surface mount can installed with surface mount conduit.


You should report all power theft to the poco. I've reported it before and it can be done anonymously.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

MTW said:


> You should report all power theft to the poco. I've reported it before and it can be done anonymously.


Let me explain better. The calls from from landlords whose tenants moved out and they found out their tenants had illegally bypassed the panel. Shoot, this one guy asked me if I could just weld the panel back closed. Told him no, quoted him 2400 and he called me hr later said he found a guy for 1400 including permits and utility fees which are 700. I wished him good luck.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

$1400.....I would replace meter can and riser issues ect...but no panel work ah....................no...:no:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

doublejelectric said:


> Come on, really? Why would I install an illegal bypass.


I apologize if I offended you, buy you never know with some of these guys on here. It was hard to tell from your op exactly what you were asking.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> I apologize if I offended you, buy you never know with some of these guys on here. It was hard to tell from your op exactly what you were asking.


Nah, nothing offends me, well, maybe if you agree with affordable healthcare act and gun control, lol. I would laugh if I was ever asked to bypass a meter. Grow houses make me sick, I understand that weed has a medicinal purpose but comeon, a hundred plants, lol, how chronic is their illness lol.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol you guys will put anything on the internet...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

doublejelectric said:


> Let me explain better. The calls from from landlords whose tenants moved out and they found out their tenants had illegally bypassed the panel. .


The poco has a cow about that sort of thing here, _utility theft, fireworks, sheriff's dept forensics & photos_, they'd have homeland security circle black choppers if they could.....:whistling2:~CS~


----------

